# Is the Bill Hillman puppy video compatable with Jackie Mertens "Sound Beginnings"?



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

*Is the Bill Hillman puppy video compatable with Jackie Mertens "Sound Beginnings"?*

Thread title says it all. I've got a new puppy coming in a couple weeks. I really liked Sound Beginnings for my last two pups and plan on using it again, but I also hear good things about Bill Hillman's puppy video. I'm thinking about making the $129.00 investment in case there is some good stuff to add to Jackie's program. I don't want to buy it if it isn't compatable or won't mesh well with the Sound Beginnings program. 

John


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I used both with Rascal, I think they go well with each other!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

John, 

Hillman was really good, prepared my pup great for the pro at 7 months. 

I watched the video several times (a little boring at times) Ten sold here for a good chunk of money back!

Chris


----------

